# Is 100 percent coconut oil soap drying?



## luebella (Nov 10, 2015)

I would love a simple recipe for a hard bar of soap in my small detailed silicone soap molds. I do not want to use palm or lard.i know they say not to use more than around 20 to 30 percent coconut oil in soap because it is drying to some people and I have found that out to be true for me. I was reading for pure coconut soaps if you superfat enough it isn't drying. Do you find this to be true and will it make a hard bar of soap? What would you recommend superfatting at if I have dry skin? Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 10, 2015)

I make 100% coconut oil bars with a 20% superfat, and I find them to make wonderfully luxuriant bars that don't suck my skin dry, but that's just me.....and my hubby and son and others amongst my family/friends (they all love them). Everyone's skin needs are different, though, so the only way to find out is to make a sample batch and see how your skin does with it.


IrishLass


----------



## notapantsday (Nov 10, 2015)

My very first soap was also 100% coconut oil with 20% superfat. It is just barely old enough to be tested (about a month) and I don't find it drying.

I made a different soap from 50% lard, 30% olive oil, 15% coconut oil and 5% castor oil with 7% superfat. I thought this was a more gentle formula, but as of now I actually find the coconut soap to be less drying. This may change with a few more weeks of curing though, especially since the second soap is a few days younger.

But everybody has different skin. I have read pretty much every possible opinion about the 100% coconut soap. Some think it's the best soap they ever had, others say it made their skin fall off. You may be in either group or somewhere in the middle - the only way to find out is to try it.

What I really like about it is the way it foams. I tend to get really greasy hair if I don't shower every day and I've had shampoos that refused to foam because of all the grease. The coconut soap doesn't even seem to be bothered, it always produces huge amounts of foam within seconds.

It has also become very hard, similar to candle wax. I let it gel but honestly, I wish I hadn't. Now it's somewhat semi-translucent and opalescent so it has a blue-grayish tone that I really don't like. My third soap (lard/coconut/castor) has a beautiful shiny white because I didn't let it gel.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 10, 2015)

Notapantsday- you can add just a touch of TD to your 100% CO soap and it will be pure white and opaque even when gelled. It's darn near impossible to keep my 100% CO soaps from gelling. They just look at me and laugh. lol 


IrishLass


----------



## luebella (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to try this


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 10, 2015)

Luebella, why no palm or lard?  Personally, I'm a lardaholic.  I use 40% in a masterbatched recipe.  Some recipes I use more.  I actually need to make a 100% lard batch to get me through the winter.  I'm not judging, just curious.  You are missing out on good soap by not using either one.


----------



## luebella (Nov 10, 2015)

I really am loving my recipe with olive shea coconut rice and castor.  I tried one with palm and it was drying to Me. Honestly lard just isn't something I'm interested in trying.  Is there a lye Calc to measure 20 percent superfat?  I can't seem to find one


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 10, 2015)

What about tallow?  It makes a pure white, very hard bar and doesn't dry me out like coconut does.


----------



## KristaMarie (Nov 10, 2015)

The calculator I'm most familiar with is Soap Calc; you just type 20% into the superfat bar. I assume most work the same way


----------



## luebella (Nov 11, 2015)

Not comfortable using any animal fats. Just a personal preference!  Ty for the suggestion though!


----------



## luebella (Nov 11, 2015)

I never saw on soap Calc where it says how. Much lye to use. I only used it for properties lol. Is it the Naoh sap? Or koa


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 11, 2015)

If making bar soaps, use the NaOH SAP. KOH is for liquid soapmaking, or for making shave "croaps", or cream soaps.


IrishLass


----------



## MissBee (Nov 11, 2015)

With Soapcalc, you click the button that says something about printing the recipe. A beautifully laid out sheet will pop up that tells you how much lye and water. You don't need to print it if you don't want to.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are using soap calc for your recipes you just need to enter in 20% for your superfat. It's on the right sided of the form.   I too love 100% CO with 20% SF.  Not drying at all.  But my absolute favorite is a salt bar.  You can use 100% CO with a 20% SF and salt at 25-100%.  I prefer 80% CO, 15% Avocado & 5% Castor.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 11, 2015)

An alternative to Soapcalc is the newer Soapee; many folks say they like it. Either one will let you use 20% superfat or whatever. http://soapee.com/calculator


----------



## Bamagirl (Nov 11, 2015)

notapantsday said:


> What I really like about it is the way it foams. I tend to get really greasy hair if I don't shower every day and I've had shampoos that refused to foam because of all the grease. The coconut soap doesn't even seem to be bothered, it always produces huge amounts of foam within seconds.



I was wondering what would be good as a facial bar for my son whose skin is really oily, so I may have to try this!


----------



## luebella (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Now I'm do excited to try this tonight


----------

